# Jaysan's 22G Rimless Peninsula



## Jaysan

Hey Salty guys 

This is my first stab into the *dark* side 

I picked this up _awhile_ ago but just recently found the time to set everything up!

I believe I had it sitting around for 2 months before I did anything with it...and when I mean anything, I mean, I just washed the tank a bit, hahaha

I have a few freshwater setups that I needed to finish up before I got started on this one as I wanted full attention 

Lets get on with the pics!!

22 Gallon Rimless tank with bottom drilled overflow 


After a long time of having this tank sit empty, I finally had time to go get some Marco rock. I laid down some egg crate first so the rocks are not touching the bottom glass. I went to SeaUMarine to pick up the rocks. 
Spent some time there trying to figure out what I wanted to do, haha (first scape on the salty side) how did I do?
I originally wanted to go with 3 islands, but decided on 2 based on size of rocks picked up. 


The tank sat with rocks in it for about 2-3 weeks until I got off my lazy a$$ and went to pick up light fixtures for Par30 bulbs and attach it to the stand.


How they were attached


A question for you guys:
How far up should I move the light fixtures? Distance from the surface of the water? 
The bulbs I'm using are Par30 bulbs.


----------



## Flazky

For versatility, you should make the height of the lights adjustable!


----------



## Jaysan

Hey Flazky, 
The light does allow for a 2-4" adjustment . I put a nail to stop the light pole from sliding if it ever does. It is held on pretty tight against the stand so I don't think it will ever fall, but I added a nail to act as a stopper just incase.

Going to be filling up the tank soon. I added in the substrate yesterday and filled it slightly. 
If I have time tomorrow, I'm going to fill it up and have it up and running hopefully.


----------



## explor3r

I had the same lights for my nano but I had to remove the caps from the light fixture to allow air into the bulb to cool down, something you might want to do.
Keep it up


----------



## noy

i would keep the lights at least 8-12 inches from water so you don't get salt from splashes.


----------



## thmh

Hey jaysan! I remember you from longs house..... I think you where buying an air pump or something. Glad you are finally setting this beautiful tank up, feel free to drop by again and chat about your tank! 

-Tony


----------



## sig

Jaysan said:


> Hey
> I have a few freshwater setups that I needed to finish up before I got started on this one as I wanted full attention
> 
> .


This is a wrong start with SW 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jaysan

explor3r said:


> I had the same lights for my nano but I had to remove the caps from the light fixture to allow air into the bulb to cool down, something you might want to do.
> Keep it up


I'll keep that in mind. I set it up like this for now 
If it heats up too much, I'll take the caps off. Hell, I may even just take it off to begin with  but thanks for the tip!!



noy said:


> i would keep the lights at least 8-12 inches from water so you don't get salt from splashes.


Thanks!  I'll keep that in mind 



thmh said:


> Hey jaysan! I remember you from longs house..... I think you where buying an air pump or something. Glad you are finally setting this beautiful tank up, feel free to drop by again and chat about your tank!
> 
> -Tony


Hey Tony!
Yep, that would be me  
I'll take you up on that offer  I could learn a lot from you guys  Just don't do anything crazy while I'm there  LOL



sig said:


> This is a wrong start with SW


HAHHA, for some reason, I knew I would get that from you 

To think of it...I am thinking of shutting down a few tanks. LOL
I already have a tank for sale. Might put more of my fw setups for sale soon...or just convert those to frag tanks.


----------



## manmadecorals

Can't wait to see the everything fully setup


----------



## Jaysan

*Flooded*

Flooded the tank yesterday. 
Hooked up the lights.
Salt goes in later today when I get home

FTS


Left Island


Another FTS


Enjoy!


----------



## manmadecorals

Wow...that looks freaking awesome! !! I'm Jelly!!


----------



## kamal

such a sweet setup!


----------



## Fish_Man

looking good.

I wanna see your sump too


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> Wow...that looks freaking awesome! !! I'm Jelly!!


I'd say its time for you to start one 



kamal said:


> such a sweet setup!


Tanks 
Its still a bare tank so hopefully it'll look nicer once all the corals are in there



Fish_Man said:


> looking good.
> 
> I wanna see your sump too


Thanks 
The sump is nothing crazy, lol 
I'll take a picture of it tonight


----------



## Flexin5

looks great!


----------



## Jaysan

*Update June 6th*

So I thought I would update the thread:

There hasn't been much added to the tank since I last posted.

I would like to thank Phil aka Kooka for helping me out through this whole process. Its a bonus he lives so close to me  Without him, I dont think I would be where I am today. haha

Onto the pics!

As FTS taken today


Got some zoas from Phil 


Got GSP. I layed this one right near the overflow. Hopefully it takes over the overflow. lol


Neon Green GSP placed inbetween my two islands


After about a week after getting the corals, I saw diatoms growing on the substrate so on Phils advice, I went and picked up a small cleaning crew:

Strawberry Conch and two Trochus snails from r2o


Fish_Man asked to see the sump so here it is. Its nothing special. Wires all over the place as I haven't had time to sort it and clean it up but I'll take another picture once everything is cleaned up.


Thats it for the updates!
Up until now, I haven't tested the waters yet, LOL
I think I should so I am going to test it later tonight.

My next addition to this tank will be a few more corals and a goby + shrimp combo. After that, maybe a 6 line wrasse and a pair of clowns.

I'm pretty stoked my first sw is coming along nicely. I hope it doesn't crash in the summer heat xD


----------



## Ciddian

LOL! The conch thing is so funny. I love the eyes on them. I am so delighted with inverts. XD

The tank looks so crisp! Awesome!


----------



## TypeZERO

Awesome start to a great looking setup!


----------



## manmadecorals

god damn...i'm jelly!!!


----------



## kamal

This is really coming along nicely


----------



## Fish_Man

Thanks for the pics!! Looking awesome.


----------



## TypeZERO

manhtu said:


> god damn...i'm jelly!!!


Are you mad jelly  ?


----------



## teemee

Someone, please explain what mad jelly means to me? 
the tank looks awesome. keep up the good work!
when are you going to add fish, and which ones?


----------



## Jaysan

teemee said:


> Someone, please explain what mad jelly means to me?
> the tank looks awesome. keep up the good work!
> when are you going to add fish, and which ones?


I have no idea what mad jelly means, lol

As for the fish, I'm looking to add one of the following: Randall's Goby, Yasha White ray Shrimp Goby. If I can't find any of those two, than a regular Orange spotted Goby will do. I'll pair it up with a Pistol shrimp most likely.

I will probably get the pair first.
After I get them, I will probably get a 6 line wrasse and 2 ocellaris clown fish.

That will probably be it for the live stock. Not sure I can stock any more fish in this 22gallon...can i? haha


----------



## wildexpressions

looks excellent


----------



## teemee

Jaysan said:


> I have no idea what mad jelly means, lol
> 
> As for the fish, I'm looking to add one of the following: Randall's Goby, Yasha White ray Shrimp Goby. If I can't find any of those two, than a regular Orange spotted Goby will do. I'll pair it up with a Pistol shrimp most likely.
> 
> I will probably get the pair first.
> After I get them, I will probably get a 6 line wrasse and 2 ocellaris clown fish.
> 
> That will probably be it for the live stock. Not sure I can stock any more fish in this 22gallon...can i? haha


You're going to wish I never asked... lol
I too got a pair of orange spotted gobies, thinking they would be similar in behaviour to yellow watchmen gobies.. Nothing like them. One is a total bully, and forget territory, he'll jab anyone in my 30g who looks at him the wrong way, other than my seahorses, thankfully. IMHO, wait for a yasha or randall, or go for ywg, dracula goby or any of the other (friendlier) small ones. Ken often has plenty of cool small fish and inverts, but it really depends on what you want.
If anyone else has clowns and a sixline in a 20g, pipe up, but I suspect they will get aggressive, quickly.
this might be what you want. But personally, after having even one aggressive fish in my tank, I can't wait to get a bigger tank get rid of my bully...


----------



## circky

teemee said:


> If anyone else has clowns and a sixline in a 20g, pipe up, but I suspect they will get aggressive, quickly.
> this might be what you want. But personally, after having even one aggressive fish in my tank, I can't wait to get a bigger tank get rid of my bully...


I have a biocube 29 (a bit bigger than the 20g) and I have a YWG/pistol shrimp pair, with a firefish, sixline and 2 clowns without any issues. I did put the sixline last in my tank.


----------



## thmh

Madjelly means when your mad and jealous at the same time. 
"thmh" hey teemee, I got a frag of jedi mind trick.... You madz!? 
"teemee" ya I am madz! 
"thmh" you jelly? 
"teemee" screw you! 
"manhtu" oh she's madjelly! 
"thmh" ya she's madjelly!


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: June 18th*

So it has been about a month or so that this tank has been running.

I think the cycle is going pretty well.

I did a water test yesterday after adding in a few more corals the day before so I got a little bit of a ammonia spike, but nitrite seems to be 0 with some nitrates 

Water test


If you guys could help me out identify some of these corals, that would be great!
I forgot what they were, LOL
Excuse the quality of the pics! They were taken when I was half asleep and with my phone, 

Pulsing Xenia


Red People Eater Paly?


Green pocillopora


I think this one is a red mushroom


Golden Mushroom that looked green when I took the photo.


?


?


Radioactive dragon eyes


----------



## kamal

Looking really nice  I have always heard bad reviews about the api kits. I was using red sea testing solutions before I shut down the tank they were great. Although I am no expert on these test kits I am sure others could provide more valuable feedback


----------



## Jaysan

kamal said:


> Looking really nice  I have always heard bad reviews about the api kits. I was using red sea testing solutions before I shut down the tank they were great. Although I am no expert on these test kits I am sure others could provide more valuable feedback


Thanks 

API test kits...are.....bareable, LOL
I will probably change to another test kit once I finish using these ones. 
I read they suck for saltwater, LOL but I got some to use so I'mma use them until Im done, or until I get another better set and give these to someone starting their tank


----------



## manmadecorals

That looks AWESOME!!! You should've done a FTS too!


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> That looks AWESOME!!! You should've done a FTS too!


I'll do a FTS with my DSLR


----------



## Kooka

4th pic: Green pocillopora
Last pic: Radioactive dragon eyes

Looking good  Camera phone photos don't do them justice though


----------



## Jaysan

Kooka said:


> 4th pic: Green pocillopora
> Last pic: Radioactive dragon eyes
> 
> Looking good  Camera phone photos don't do them justice though


Sweet thanks! 

Now I will remember cuz its on my topic, haha

I will post some better pics I took yesterday with my dslr


----------



## Letigrama

Very nice!!! Love the rocks. Do you know what kind is it? Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Jaysan

Letigrama said:


> Very nice!!! Love the rocks. Do you know what kind is it? Keep us posted!!!


Thanks! 
I love the rocks too!  This rock is called Marco rock.


----------



## aln

FTS and fish shot! asap!


----------



## Jaysan

*Updated pics: June 28th*

Just some updated pictures today:

Golden Mushroom:


Red Mushroom?:










Duncans:


Will take a FTS soon


----------



## Jaysan

*New pics*

Just adding in some pictures I took today:

LA Laker colony 


LA Laker Frag


So after getting my Yasa Hashe goby, I kept finding it in my overflow or my sump....
I realized that it didn't find a good hiding spot in my tank so I took some rubble rock from my sump and made it a tiny cave in the corner of my tank


FTS as it stands right now. 
The frags will be attached to the main rocks as soon as I figure out where they will go. lol


----------



## Jaysan

*Current FTS*

This was taken a few days ago:



The yasa hashe goby now has 4 different holes it goes ito regularly when he is spooked. 2 of them visible from the front, 2 not visible.

Hoping to pair it up with a pistol shrimp soon.

Zoas has been placed on the very left rock. 
The very right rock is going to be left for anemones.


----------



## manmadecorals

looks pretty sweet bro. When are you going to be adding some fish and etc?


----------



## explor3r

Looking sweet , are you letting the back get cover with coraline algae?


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> looks pretty sweet bro. When are you going to be adding some fish and etc?


Soon 


explor3r said:


> Looking sweet , are you letting the back get cover with coraline algae?


I would love to...but right now, its some sort of green algae that grows in a bush. I would scrape it off, but my copepods and snails are munching away at it


----------



## Jaysan

*Added livestock*

So after I confirmed that I have completed the "cycle", I went out to SUM to see if they had any clown fish available. To my surprise, they had many!

I picked up two smaller ones as I thought it would be cool to see them grow.

Here are the pics!

Clowns!
When I put them in, they actually went straight for the GSP and tried to host it...it was weird but cool to see.  


My GF was estatic to see that I finally got clowns in the tank after waiting almost 2 months for me to get them. I grabbed her a high chair and she sat infront of the tank for a good 20 minutes looking at them 

I have been feeding them flake food aswell as frozen mini mysis shrimps. At first, they wouldn't touch either of them. They would eat it and spit it back out. They did this numerous times and than stopped eating. I gave them a few days of non feeding and fed them mini mysis shrimps again and they went after them this time. Its good seeing them eat. Was worried they were too stressed.


----------



## manmadecorals

Very cool bro ...very cool indeed


----------



## Flexin5

tank looks great! my clowns like to host the GSP out of everything aswell.


----------



## duckhams

Very clean setup Jaysan! I like it a lot. I've always loved the 20 gallon long look. It's a great size for a nano.


----------



## Jaysan

duckhams said:


> Very clean setup Jaysan! I like it a lot. I've always loved the 20 gallon long look. It's a great size for a nano.


Thanks! 
I'm loving this setup. Although, with all the corals I want now, I probably need to upgrade soon. HAHA

I'm going to upgrade to a larger tank once I move but for now, I am really happy with this one!

I will post some pictures later with some new corals I got from Ryan at r2o and some from Kooka


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: August 6th*

New post, new corals 

Picked up some new corals from Ryan at r2o.

I forgot the names so if you see it and you know the name, feel free to tell me 





xmen?


My Yasa Hashe Goby is not as shy anymore. It often comes onto this purple zoa colony I got from Ryan and waits to be fed. 
My Pink Streaked Wrasse is still a bit shy. Hoping for it to explore the tank more so I can take some good pictures of it.


So my tank is not mature enough for this anemone yet...but I had to get it. 
Since getting it, I have been keeping a close eye on it. If you look closely in this picture...I don't have a cover on my mp10....


I fed it a piece of shrimp and it stretched out its arms....


...then in the morning...I saw the arms get caught up in the mp10 
I quickly prepared a water change just incase it dies in the tank, but the foot was still attached to the rock so it looked okay.
As you can see in this picture...I put a cover on the mp10 now just incase. lol


This is it as of a few days ago
I'm keeping a close eye on this one pratically everyday to see if any changes are happening...so far so good. Looks happy 


FTS taken as of July 30th.


----------



## manmadecorals

Very nice Bro! Wish I had one too


----------



## Kooka

Now if only the clowns would go into the anemone...

Tank's looking good, now all you need is more coral to cover up that rock!


----------



## John_C

*NICe*

That tank is a work of art!


----------



## tom g

*awesome*

great job .cant wait to see this tank mature .... 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: August 14th, 2013*

Just some updated pictures of my setup:

Yasa Hashe Goby and Pink Streaked Wrasse coming out for feeding:


Side shot of my Goby:


Another shot of the Goby...he is getting more adventurous now.  He is no longer afraid of me when I come up to the tank:


Some Zoas


Mushroom garden:


SPS area:


Side tank shot:


Above tank shot:


FTS:


----------



## Jaysan

*August 30th Update*

Recently I had an issue with Dinoflagellete.
I was slowly scraping it off since my clowns loved eating it when I was scraping it off the glass. But since finding out what it was, I did a whole massive cleanup. I turned off the mp10 and my pump to stop flow while I was cleaning. This made it much easier as after I scraped it off the glass, they fell to the bottom. I just siphoned it up. In that, I ended up siphoning up roughly 2/3 of the tank water lol. I slowly added new water back in. It was probably a 40-50% water change.

Now that its mainly gone. I still see some growing on the rocks and overflow area. I decreased my timing to have them stop developing as they are photosynthetic.

Onto the fun stuff!! Corals! 

SPS Garden: They took a hit due to the Dinoflagellete. This photo was taken before it got bad 


Duncans!
It has been about 2 months since I got these guys. They are finally starting to sprout new heads. For a period in time, 1-2 days when the light was on the heads were closed. I felt it was strange but thought maybe something agrovated it everytime I came to see them. Than about the end of the 1st day, starting on the 2nd day, I noticed new heads coming out. once the new heads were formed, the original 3 heads came back to being open . I have a total of about 8-10 heads now 


New corals!

Got this from Kooka about 1-2 weeks ago. I wasn't sure if it was looking good or bad but I read that it only opens up at night to feed. 
This is how it looked most of the time with my lights on:


While I was feeding mysis shrimps to my clowns, I saw a the sun corals come out for feeding!! I fed them 1 mysis shrimp each. Pretty cool when they come out. I am going to start to feed it with the lights on to ensure they get used to feeding during lights on.


Red Monti Cap:
Put it on a magnetic disc and placed it on the back left of my tank


Orange Yuma I got from Ryan at r2o:


Another Yuma I got from Ryan:
Inside tank

Outside tank


Mushroom corner:


Picked up this nice branching Neon Green Hamer coral from NAFB:
There are about 7 heads.


Closer look


Torch coral from NAFB. They had this in their frag tank. My gf picked it out.


Placement. Back right of my tank.


The anemone. Im always checking this guy out to make sure he is looking healthy. It wasn't looking too good when I placed the Hammer coral near it so I moved the hammer coral away. 


FTS:


Sideview:


----------



## duckhams

Dino's are real pain to get rid of. I feel for you. Watch your snails, if they eat the dino's it will kill them adding nutrients and decay that will feed the dino's even more. You have to be pretty aggressive to get rid of them. Tank looks great though!


----------



## Tristan

Tank looks great! That is a Branching Hammer Coral Though... It has a wicked speckled pattern on it!


----------



## Jaysan

Tristan said:


> Tank looks great! That is a Branching Hammer Coral Though... It has a wicked speckled pattern on it!


Thanks!!

I knew it was a hammer coral...iunno why I put torch, hahahaha
Thanks for finding that!! 
I've editted my post


----------



## sig

the tank is beautiful, but start to deal with Green bubble algae now, before it will take over whole tank

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Gree...hPOe9sQTCy4CoAg&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1016&bih=628

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## manmadecorals

So awesome!! I'm looking forward to seeing them in person


----------



## Kooka

Nice yumas and torch, your GF has a good eye

LOL at the bubble algae comment. Greg I think you know where he got his infestation from...


----------



## Jaysan

Kooka said:


> Nice yumas and torch, your GF has a good eye
> 
> LOL at the bubble algae comment. Greg I think you know where he got his infestation from...


haha. That torch is a neon green torch right?

I did about 30 min cleaning today. Took out maybe 50% of bubble algae that I can get my hands on...

I havent seen my emerald crab in about 3-4 weeks now so should I assume he died? LOL.


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: Sept 24th, 2013*

So I havent posted any pictures in awhile. 
I havent added much to the tank since the last update.

Here are some pictures!!

Hammer Coral and some zoas


Ricordea Yumas


SPS Corner


Sun Coral and the Yasa Hashe Goby


Side shot of the tank
GSP, Anemone and Torch Coral. All doing great from what I can see


And the FTS


----------



## Kooka

Dammmmmnnn your lights are bright! Those duncans got huge since I saw them last.


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: October 16th*

So I'm still battling the bubble algae. Got some Emerald crabs to help me battle it while I pull them out when I can.

Some pics!
Zoa


Sunny D's (From Fragtime)


Forgot what this was...Green Mili I think


SPS rock


Tri Colour Acropora (From Kooka) with Fire and Ice Prostrada (from Fragtime)


Zoas and Paly's with some shrooms


More Zoa's


Moved the Torch coral to a different spot.
Torch, Hammer and Zoas


Hope you enjoyed the pics!
I will be reorgainzing my tank shortly as I have frags to place into their semi perminant positions.


----------



## Flexin5

oh so you're kooka's friend? haha hope you enjoy the frags! tank is looking great.


----------



## Jaysan

Flexin5 said:


> oh so you're kooka's friend? haha hope you enjoy the frags! tank is looking great.


That'd be me 
Thanks!


----------



## Kooka

Hey, look at all the Fragtime plugs you got there, free advertising!


----------



## Flexin5

haha! that should be worth a free frag or polyp on your next order


----------



## Jaysan

*Updated photos*

Got some updated photos. Enjoy 

Clown:


Left side of the tank:


Right side of the tank:


Close up of Duncan:


Closeup of SPS:


SPS Island:


Another SPS:


FTS:


----------



## Ciddian

I forgot how much i like the look of the duncans.  Really nice Jaysan!


----------



## Jiinx

The tank looks so much bigger than it is! Really well placed corals. Everything looks happy and beautiful.


----------



## Letigrama

really cool. love the duncans!


----------



## Jaysan

Ciddian said:


> I forgot how much i like the look of the duncans.  Really nice Jaysan!


Thanks!
My gf hates the duncans. hahaha.
The mouth on the duncans scare her xD



Jiinx said:


> The tank looks so much bigger than it is! Really well placed corals. Everything looks happy and beautiful.


Thanks Jiinx. I tried to place items in areas to maximize the space.



Letigrama said:


> really cool. love the duncans!


Thanks!
I love the duncans too


----------



## jesse

man this is exactly the setup i want for this year


----------



## Jaysan

View of my tank from the couch:


----------



## manmadecorals

so...is my christmas gift somewhere in this picture??


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> so...is my christmas gift somewhere in this picture??


....somewhere....lol


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: March 18th, 2014*

I haven't updated this tank in a while primarly because I'm just letting everything grow in.

I recently moved this tank to my new house so I had the opportunity to move some things around. The corals will be moved around again, as I didn't have too much time (busy moving  ), but here are some pics after attempt #1 of the reorg.

First, some pics of frags that I am selling:

People Eaters






A part of the temp frag rack


Took a few closeups of SPS that I have




Now onto the rest of my tank:


----------



## manmadecorals

Man... still can't believe those are just phone pics...

What a sweet setup  You should take a picture of the entire living room with the tank in it when it's done  it will look even more amazing!


----------



## liz

I agree, how do you get such great pics. with your phone??


----------



## kamal

This is developing really nicely.


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> Man... still can't believe those are just phone pics...
> 
> What a sweet setup  You should take a picture of the entire living room with the tank in it when it's done  it will look even more amazing!





liz said:


> I agree, how do you get such great pics. with your phone??


Be very still....turn off the flow and be very still....oh..and be very still hahaha
1 good shot with the cell phone (samsung note 2) has about 20 bad shots 
Also, you will either need to move the coral to a nice spot to take a photo, or move the light to take a nice photo.



kamal said:


> This is developing really nicely.


Thanks Kamal,

I will take a better picture once everything has been placed into their correct areas.


----------



## manmadecorals

What an amazing friend you must have to help you move all of that from Mississauga to Vaughan... put everything back together, connect and organize all the wiring, and then put the sump back inside the stand by himself... from 8:30pm to 3AM. Your friend must really love you


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> What an amazing friend you must have to help you move all of that from Mississauga to Vaughan... put everything back together, connect and organize all the wiring, and then put the sump back inside the stand by himself... from 8:30pm to 3AM. Your friend must really love you


Then...that friend left me to finish everything myself...up until 5am! True friend you are! hahahaha

but yes, Manhtu helped me move this wonderful tank without any mishaps


----------



## Jaysan

*some new pics*

Just took some new pics 
Hope you enjoy. These were taken with my phone.


----------



## Flexin5

i'm going to put a powered by honda sticker on your tank when you're not looking


----------



## Jaysan

Flexin5 said:


> i'm going to put a powered by honda sticker on your tank when you're not looking


HAHAHA!
I just saw this now, hahaha


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: April 17th, 2014*

Just took some pics of some new additions and a frag I made.
Sorry for the quality. The pics were taken from my phone.

Dendro from Dave. Its fully extended now after I fed it a shrimp 


Utter Chaos from Alex


A frag I made. Does anyone know the name for this zoa?


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I consider myself a zoa/paly aficionado and I have never seen a polyp like that.

Very cool!


----------



## Jaysan

aquatic_expressions said:


> I consider myself a zoa/paly aficionado and I have never seen a polyp like that.
> 
> Very cool!


Thanks!
I'll take some better pics of somemore


----------



## altcharacter

Love the dendro! Looks like it's eating good as well, congrats on the nice tank dude


----------



## Kooka

Holy cow, lookin' good! The sps have some really nice PE going on, must be the reefroids.


----------



## Jaysan

Just thought I would post an update!
Dendro with extension


----------



## Jaysan

Man, I havent updated this thread in awhile.

Well, since I set up my frag tank, I have finally cleaned up my DT.
Here are some updated pics 

An upgrade is in the works for a larger tank 
Tang police...don't come arrest me 

FTS









SPS Island









Picture taken from the side of the tank


----------



## Flexin5

Looks good jay!


----------



## daworldisblack

It's pretty awe inspiring.. Jelly!


----------



## Kooka

I'm sorry it had to be done:


----------



## Flexin5

^lmfao!.......


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Beautiful tank! Love the setup!


----------



## Jaysan

thanks guys!
Onto more pics.
Took these yesterday...

SPS Mountain









Euro corner:









Some zoas I found as a hitch hicker I'm growing out to see what they are...
Looks promising...









Been looking for these for awhile and did a trade with Seb for these 









Famous Emperor Paly


----------



## Kooka

It never ceases to amaze me when I see that SPS island of yours, everything growing into each other without any visible warfare, I'm jealous


----------



## Jaysan

Thanks Phil 

Just some pictures I took the other day...no FTS as my tank is a mess! 









Not sure what SPS this is but its got some nice colour, but a bit dull right now.


----------



## y4zhuang

oh man i need that mysterious zoa!!!


----------



## Jaysan

y4zhuang said:


> oh man i need that mysterious zoa!!!


Might have some for sale soon


----------



## Jaysan

Just took some pictures last night with the iphone...
nothing too crazy but thought I would post some pics of the corals:

Can you spot where my blue tang sleeps? lol









Got these awhlie ago from r20 as a single polyp. Been trying to grow it out ever since. I don't know the name of this particular zoa/paly but looks good 









I believe these are sakura sunrise









Dark picture of a captain america









Cherry Charms









Thats it for now


----------



## sig

very very nice, but it looks very tight. It is time to move forward 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jaysan

sig said:


> very very nice, but it looks very tight. It is time to move forward


Everythings very tight. lol

I've been meaning to upgrade...but wifey hasnt approved one


----------



## sig

Jaysan said:


> Everythings very tight. lol
> 
> I've been meaning to upgrade...but wifey hasnt approved one


come visit with wife. we will show her my new 65 gallons and will try to convince here for approval

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

he's very convincing!


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> he's very convincing!


Jason, Jiinx knows best (120g in works there )

Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jaysan

I've shown her larger tanks..she thinks their awesome! and would LOVE it...but not right now 

I'll break her one day.... 
Her blue tang is getting larger...gonna have to get rid of it or else....larger tank!
I think shes gotten rather attached to it..


----------

